# Holy Smoke!!



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I must have done something right this year. I have 4 1000 watt hazers and 1 400 watt hazer that I baught from the local party store last year and this year, for the first time, they all still work! 
I stored them wet, made sure that the fog juice was clear before I used it and up-graded to Froggys last year. It all came together, for the first time to give me 5 foggers that are still working for more than one year!!!


----------



## GC19 (Oct 13, 2013)

That is amazing and probably unheard of ha


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

It has been up till now. Each year I have had to replace 2 or 3 of the damned things because the pump stoped working or in some cases the heater wouldnt heat. I tried storing them every wich way; Wet, dry, cleaned, not cleaned, pulled out and used every 30 days and nothing has worked. The only thing I changed this year was to be sure that I wasn't using old fog juice. It would seem THAT little trick did the job!


----------

